# Black Walnut Tree?



## mcpowell (Apr 29, 2014)

Can anyone confirm if this is a black walnut, or not? 

I took these pictures with my phone and can't really tell if the leaves have those alternating stems that would identify it. The image of the bark is better, so maybe someone can identify it as a walnut, or rule it out. 

The tree is in Georgia, about an hour northeast of Atlanta.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It sure reminds me of the one that was in my grandmother's back yard in Birmingham. black walnut bark - Bing Images


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like a black walnut to me as well...


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

yeppers


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The leaves are quite distinctive. I think you're right.
The Benefits of the Use of Black Walnut in Herbal Preparations


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

are the nuts round or oval and flat if so the tree could Butternut Andy


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Look around on the ground near that tree and look for partially eaten walnut shells. They are dark, and hard as steel. Squirrels love them. Otherwise, from the pictures, it looks like black walnut to me also.


----------



## algebraman39 (May 1, 2014)

Hi Mark
Im up in Northern New Jersey and we have quite a few black walnut trees in this area-- from your pics it looks like black walnut to me--- if you have a sawmill in your area, those folks might be willing to purchase the tree from you to be cut into lumber-- 
I've sold oak and walnut to the sawmill in my area-- 
Hope this helps
ORG


----------



## jldmor (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm familiar with Black Walnut and that looks like Black Walnut to me.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

*White Walnut?*

This is not disputing any posts on this thread.
I have some limb cutoffs from a so called 'walnut' tree that is in Jefferson Oregon. (20 miles south of Salem OR).

I band sawed it up and the wood is very hard but it is stark white.
Is walnut ever this white?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mark, I live in Auburn, Georgia - it is kinda like Mayberry. 

Here's how to tell the tree's identity - and you've been give some good answers. The leaves tell me it is definitely a member of the hickory family. Hickorys come in several types, but produce nuts up to about 1-1.25" in diameter. They are as hard as a rock. They make dangerous bullets for young boys. Pecans (which are much more common in this area). Pecan trees almost always have circular rows of holes encircling them. In this area, Pecan production is fair at best with very few exceptions. Walnut trees have an interesting characteristic not indicated in your photos - very rarely will a lawn grow well under a walnut tree. The walnuts are almost the size of tennis balls and drop at a green coloration. Most experienced squirrels know to leave them alone until they have dried-out. And true as mentioned by someone else the "shells" are as hard as rocks. PM me if you live close to Auburn and I'll look at the tree in person if you wish.

Otis Guillebeau from between Dacula & Statham - which are between Lawrenceville and Athens - all are on Hwy 29.


----------



## mcpowell (Apr 29, 2014)

*Thanks for the information!*

Feeling encouraged that what I thought was a black walnut actually was, I decided to go back to the tree today with a better camera. I also took a tape measure and a rangefinder to measure the height. 

After seeing these improved leaf pictures, I'm about 95% it's a walnut:




























The stems of the leaves are slightly offset from each other and the grouping quantity seems correct.

And this final picture put me close to 100% (okay, I think I'm 100%). I found several of these nuts in the leaves at the base of the tree (this tree is next to an abandoned garden at the edge of some woods). I cracked a few open, but none had any meat on the inside. I guess the meat was eaten by insects. 










By the way, this tree is 20" in diameter at 4.5 feet off the ground, and my rangefinder read 18 yards to the first major split in the trunk.


----------



## mcpowell (Apr 29, 2014)

Otis,
Thanks for the offer. I have some more photos uploaded that should positively identify the tree. But, due to my being new, the photos need to be approved by a moderator. Hopefully that won't take long. If there is still some doubt, I may take you up on your offer. BTW, there's no lawn under this tree as it is on the side of my father's garden, which was abandoned at least 10 years ago.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mark, you can saw "howdy" or "welcome" to 3- more threads and you'll be done. That takes all of 5 minutes. You can also send it via email (direct) [email protected]. I'm not hiding from anyone. Easy to see, easy to find, easy to access - that's me.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mark; your comment re the absence of lawn caught my attention. Walnut leaves and debris are *phytotoxic*. _Juglone_ is the active agent.

Here's a bit of info on the subject...
Chemical Constituents of Black Walnut


----------



## mcpowell (Apr 29, 2014)

I just wanted to thank everyone for confirming the tree identity. I also sent the pictures to my local lumber mill and he confirmed it to be a walnut as well. It's about 100 yards through the woods from where I grew up.


----------

